# Ttc the second time round



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

Peter,

I have a question relating to natural conception with low sperm count. My dh has a count of 10 million, motility slightly below what it should be and following 3 negatives at ICSI, we became pregnant naturally and now have a 18 month old son. We are ttc another baby and we are getting a bit of conflicting advice regarding our chances of natural conception. One consultant says we should do ICSI again and another says that once a woman has conceived successfully, her chances of conceiving again are slightly better, thus trying for a while naturally. What do you think?

Thanks
suzie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

suzie said:


> Peter,
> 
> I have a question relating to natural conception with low sperm count. My dh has a count of 10 million, motility slightly below what it should be and following 3 negatives at ICSI, we became pregnant naturally and now have a 18 month old son.
> 
> ...


----------

